# Back rolling sprayed ceilings...



## KEEGS (Nov 26, 2009)

Just curious if back rolling sprayed ceilings will help with touch-ups at the end of the job on new residential work. To date, we have done quite a few new construction homes...and have never back rolled. However, touch-ups by hand on ceilings that have been sprayed, well...suck. So, in advance thanks for any input.


----------



## Picky Painter (Oct 7, 2009)

Your choice of ceiling paint will come into play concerning your question. Muresco for example touches up beautifully while other ceiling paints touch up like crap.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

What are you using for ceiling paint? I went through a handful of different flats trying to find one that touched up well. We always backroll our final coats of paint regardless if its on ceiling or walls. 

Try CHB from Sherwin Williams. Touches up very well, but you should backroll.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't backroll the ceilings, I do new construction and can't remember the last time I had to touch up a lid?!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Depending on design, window trim overspray, door trim overspray, etc can land on the ceilings and need a touch-up. Areas around custom builtins that go upto tor close to the ceiling. Even if ceilings do not get a direct blast, if you look close you can see where mist from spraying settled. Also when doors are sprayed in the middle of a room with 8' ceilings, sometimes you can see the mist there as well.

Agree with backrolling to help touch-up. CHB, SuperCraft, and Muresco all seem to be good options.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I back roll the ceilings and it helps a lot with the touch up.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Back rolling the paint helps it to lay down even and seal the surface better, so yes it will touch up better.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

DeanV said:


> Depending on design, window trim overspray, door trim overspray, etc can land on the ceilings and need a touch-up. Areas around custom builtins that go upto tor close to the ceiling. Even if ceilings do not get a direct blast, if you look close you can see where mist from spraying settled. Also when doors are sprayed in the middle of a room with 8' ceilings, sometimes you can see the mist there as well.
> 
> Agree with backrolling to help touch-up. CHB, SuperCraft, and Muresco all seem to be good options.


Makes sense, I spray trim first, then walls,lids last.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

ahhh, we spray primer and ceilings after drywallers move out, then come back and spray all trim and do walls brush and roll.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

DeanV said:


> ahhh, we spray primer and ceilings after drywallers move out, then come back and spray all trim and do walls brush and roll.


same way we do it as well. even if i did lids last, there is always that greasy handed electrician/water leak/random gouge that is there waiting for me on the punch list.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

When I have had touch up issue's we would test it every way we could. Roll, spray, spray and backroll. Every time the problem was the paint not the application. Either the paint sucked or to much water in the paint. Sense we did production we would just test different methods on the next house. It always came down to the product.


----------



## KG Painting (Dec 22, 2008)

Unless you are doing your T.U's with a sprayer, how do you expect them to blend. We backroll everything except little closets, and even then always roll out the back wall.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I use a flat paint on ceilings if it is three tone, if it is two tone I spray the walls and cieling with eggshell or satin.


----------



## KEEGS (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for the input! Honestly it would not be a problem if the other contractors had a tiny bit of respect (age old problem, I know) for our work. As a rule, once the taping crew departs we prime all of the rock, comeback the following day, sand out all walls, ceilings and closets. And then spray the ceilngs and closets... then, all of the subs come in and wreck everything they can...JK, well sometimes they do. I watch pretty closely as the jobs progress, and believe me when I tell you I am laid back and easy to work with..but, piss me off by wrecking my work and we are going to have to talk. It just comes down to mutual respect between tradesman. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Rob said:


> I don't backroll the ceilings, I do new construction and can't remember the last time I had to touch up a lid?!


True, not to much touch up on the ceilings. The ocasional dirty hands on ceiling fan fixtures, missing crown around cabinets and the ocasional moving of can lights for me.


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

I had a seasoned painter tell me once to spray some of the paint into a container for touch-ups later. He said that the act of spraying the paint changes the color slightly and makes touch-ups more visible.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Ya mean invisible? I have heard that and tried it, did not see any difference. I do box all my paint before spraying and always save some of that batch for touch up on walls.

The spraying does atomize the paint and change it a liitle.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Boden Painting said:


> I had a seasoned painter tell me once to spray some of the paint into a container for touch-ups later. He said that the act of spraying the paint changes the color slightly and makes touch-ups more visible.


Ya but :no: 
That's what the paint vendors tell you when their paint doesn't match. So they can get out of a back charge. It BS if you ask me. Plus read the specs, does it mention that. :no:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Got too much history in the paint not matching department.


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Ya but :no:
> That's what the paint vendors tell you when their paint doesn't match. So they can get out of a back charge. It BS if you ask me. Plus read the specs, does it mention that. :no:



I should have clarified, I don't do it, can you imagine sitting there spraying into a gallon can?!  I always assumed it was sorta like sending the new guy to the trailer for the board stretcher.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ya, I know what you were saying. I have had paint vendor want me to do that, I did it the 1st few times, after that I would tell them to pound sand. Cause it never worked and it wasted my time. SW was the one that would pull that card out.


----------



## AmericanPatch&Paint (Dec 5, 2009)

I agree w/ KG back rolling is just good practice regardless of wall or ceiling, it builds a small nap texture and allows for nice t/ups w/ a roller later. I usually use a primer/finish like SW's Builders Craft for new construction and PM200 for remodels.


----------

